
Nudge.ai Is Closing - lazyasciiart
https://nudge.ai/notice-thank-you/
======
lazyasciiart
What is Nudge? A planner app that runs over SMS
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/10/the-nudge-is-a-planner-
app...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/10/the-nudge-is-a-planner-app-packaged-
as-an-sms-subscription-service/)

